# Black Wilde Beest Kills



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Did any of you guys saw the report yesterday in the Beeld news paper about the two men that were killed by two different Black Wildebeest Bulls?

Sound like hand reared animals that attacked the workers when they entered the feeding plot.

Goes to show wild animals are dangerous does not matter if it is a mongoose or buffalo.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I will believe it. A friend of mine had a hand raised Impala. That thing stuck him one day for no good reason. He could not stop the Impala. The more he tried the harder it came at him. Eventually had a horn in his stomach. Whe were in Std 5 or 6 at the time. Probably wanted to test his strength or something. 

Then there was a guy here in Tzaneen that kept Eland, Wildebees and Impala. One of his Eland eventually killed him. 

I don't think they wake up one day and decide, today is the day. It is there instinct. They see you as family and look how they treat family. You don't have horns and four feet to defend yourself with. It is the way of the wild. It's like you said Gerhard. It's a shame though.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Daar was so ruk terug 'n artikel i.d Lanbouweekblad van 'n ou wat wilde beeste verkoop(hans) wat jy tussen jou skape laat loop. Hy se sy skape kry nie eers meer voete nie hy moet die goed gaan bere voor sy flappe met die skape kan werk


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Het al baie berugte gehoor waar mak Swartwildebeeste hardegat geraak het. Hulle is baie meer geneig om jou te gaffel as iets anders, Duiker rammetjies is ook bliksems, vra my kuite!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Daar was so ruk terug 'n artikel i.d Lanbouweekblad van 'n ou wat wilde beeste verkoop(hans) wat jy tussen jou skape laat loop. Hy se sy skape kry nie eers meer voete nie hy moet die goed gaan bere voor sy flappe met die skape kan werk


Dis hoekom ek met Krokodille wil boer. Niemand gaan my 3meter Nylkrokodil mannetjie probeer steel nie.:wink:


----------

